
Show HN: A module that parses markdown into html || Node.js - talonbragg
https://github.com/talonbragg/markthat
======
gitgud
Hey man, have you heard of JsTranformer's [1] they're a standard way of
parsing strings in and out of different formats. Markdown-it [2] seems to do
this too.

[1]
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/jstransformer](https://www.npmjs.com/package/jstransformer)

[2] [https://github.com/jstransformers/jstransformer-markdown-
it](https://github.com/jstransformers/jstransformer-markdown-it)

~~~
hashkb
That seems overkill... to ask any js lib author who transforms a string to
another string to use this API. The async version doesn't even use promises,
so can't be `await`ed... why should anyone choose to do this?

Edit: Kay it returns promises, but still, overkill.

~~~
gitgud
Just curious, what makes this so overkill? I'm not a lib author but it seems
pretty lightweight to me.

~~~
talonbragg
Yeah idk it is two functions and only one of them has a promise.

